# missing fishies and unknown brown goo



## togdyslexia (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey guys,

So I’m wondering if anyone can give me some advice on whether or not I have stumbled on some of my missing fishies corpses. I’ve been missing 2 cardinals and one clown loach (1.5 inches long) and have not seen them in about one month. I have not found any actual corpses or signs of a corpse but have found this brown, clumpy substance in the ornaments. I’m wondering if it’s what’s left of the missing fish. I’ve searched all the ornaments and found no trace except for the brown stuff. My filter has also come up empty and I am completely stumped. Thanks for any advice
-Tog


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Are you able to take a picture of the brown stuff? Also what other fish do you have in your aquarium?


----------



## togdyslexia (Jan 8, 2011)

i cant take a picture as i did this on the weekend and my fileter took care of the floaties. i could dig around on my days off and see if i can find some more though. The tank includes 3 bala's (3"), 2 clown loaches (2"), 3 green tiger barbs(3"), 6 ottos, a pleco (6"), one kuli (4") and a red tail (2.5") and 6 danio's (.75"). Tank is 90g with 10 potted plants.


----------



## togdyslexia (Jan 8, 2011)

so i just remembered that if the filter sucked all the brown goo up....it should still be within the filter. I've added the link to the picture of the brown stuff

Aquarium Gallery - mystrey brown goo for a thread


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

some of those fish you have would definately finish off a corpse. The brown stuff could be the rest of the leftovers covered in algae or bacteria.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

check around that tank. I sometimes find jumpers there


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

The brown goo is actually supposed to be there. the bacteria that make up your biofilter are brown and when they collect someplace in enough numbers to be visible that's what they look like. You don't want to clean too much of that stuff up or your tank will have to cycle all over again. 

More than likely your missing fish (small, fragile fish) died and were eaten within an hour of their demise.


----------

